# NE Ohio shooting clubs/ranges



## beadhead (Nov 14, 2007)

Hi all,

I'm interested in getting back into hunting and shooting, especially shotgunning. I inherited a 12 gauge a few years ago, and I'd like to try it out. I have reserve military experience, and I did some small-game hunting as a kid, so I'm familiar with firearms and safety practices.

Here's my question: can anyone recommend a good club or range within, say, 75 miles of the Lakewood area? Thanks in advance.

PS: I do a lot of fly-fishing, so if anyone wants to swap knowledge, I'm up for it.

All the Best,
Jim


----------



## Snackmans Dad (May 2, 2007)

//www.scsasportsmen.com/ this is the only one I know of, alot of things to get involved with and low dues.


----------



## NRA Guy (Nov 13, 2007)

Vienna Fish and Game. Located on SR #193 just north of Youngstown airport on east side of road. meetings are 1st thursday of the month. pistol, rifle, archery ranges plus trap.


----------



## Stoshu (Nov 6, 2004)

There is also the Erie County Conservation League in Milan (just south of Huron/Sandusky). The have a brand new facility. and open shoots on Sundays (I believe)...


----------



## beadhead (Nov 14, 2007)

Thanks for the advice. I'll take a look into a couple of these places.

cheers,
Jim


----------



## icefisherman4life (Aug 5, 2007)

the hill and dale club in the medina area. but i think they are expensive. but its nice.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

There is a nice sportmans club in Amhearst. Lots of skeet and bird shooting.


----------



## Dawitner (Apr 25, 2004)

There's Ashland Lakes out in Ashland, North Lawrence just north of Massillon North Industry east of Navarre and Sportmans Club on State Street just west of Alliance.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

NRA Guy said:


> Vienna Fish and Game. Located on SR #193 just north of Youngstown airport on east side of road. meetings are 1st thursday of the month. pistol, rifle, archery ranges plus trap.


i too am a member of vienna fish and game. great club. very good pistol and rifle ranges, indoor pistol thur the winter, walk thru the woods archery course(with elevated platforms), 4 trap houses, a stocked trout pond, foot distances marked archery range, wild game dinners, lots of hunting acreage, theres more too. i just got my news letter and they are accepting new members. if you want contact info pm me. you MUST put in 15 work hours your first year and 10 a year after that. its well worth it because you do get to meet a lot of people. unfortunely my walleye addiction has gotten in the way of my time at the range this year.


----------

